# This Right Here Is What...



## Tamrin (Jan 20, 2020)

Makes you not want to go to church. 
I m so disgusted right now.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Jan 20, 2020)

She well bright and facety. 

No one could talk to me like that, let alone in public. The nerve.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Jan 20, 2020)

You know, I get what she is saying, but the delivery is a mess.  Yikes!  Are they serving her or serving for the Lord though?


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 20, 2020)

She is rude. People sit there and listen to that? Also not every woman has what has been traditionally seen as feminine characteristics. Nothing is wrong with that.


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 20, 2020)

Ganjababy said:


> She is rude. People sit there and listen to that? Also not every woman has what has been traditionally seen as feminine characteristics. Nothing is wrong with that.



Even they behind her looked disgusted and some of the audience members. How does one give such a person a platform?


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jan 20, 2020)

Please don’t let Juanita Bynum of all people discourage any of you from church or God. She’s been out of order and a disgrace for a while now. As a prophetess you would think all of that drama in her personal life would’ve brought some humility and kindness to help others but nah.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Jan 20, 2020)

....


----------



## CoveredGirl (Jan 20, 2020)

I had to fast forward to see if she was ranting for the entire 10 minutes. Just when she’d reel it back in she’d lash on back out lol


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Jan 20, 2020)

NO MORE SHEETS, NO MORE SHEETS!!!


----------



## 1QTPie (Jan 20, 2020)

I just wonder when she was going to shut up. She ranted for like 10 minutes.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 20, 2020)

Tamrin said:


> Makes you not want to go to church.
> I m so disgusted right now.


This has nothing to do with church and everthing to do with one person.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 20, 2020)

LivingInPeace said:


> This has nothing to do with church and everthing to do with one person.



Unfortunately, there are a lot of persons such as this in the church. That’s where they go to hang out.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 20, 2020)

ThursdayGirl said:


> You know, I get what she is saying, but the delivery is a mess.  Yikes!  Are they serving her or serving for the Lord though?



Yeah, I don’t necessarily disagree with what she was saying, but what a nasty delivery. Even the way she was talking to lady in the beginning who was trying to tell her the plant was in the way... Just nasty.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Jan 20, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> Yeah, I don’t necessarily disagree with what she was saying, but what a nasty delivery. Even the way she was talking to lady in the beginning who was trying to tell her the plant was in the way... Just nasty.



Agreed!  Very nasty.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 21, 2020)

Tamrin said:


> Makes you not want to go to church.
> I m so disgusted right now.


I am unable to view the (what I'm guessing is a video) for some reason, but don't base your precious relationship with God on any other person on this earth. Even God said do not put your trust in man.  You build your relationship with Christ directly with Him.  Think of the church as a place to go to help you learn how to study the scriptures so that you can continue to build your personal relationship with Christ and don't ever give Satan a foothold anywhere in your life. He will use it to "turn you off" from God before you realize what's happening. 

Walk in love and be blessed.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 21, 2020)

Tamrin said:


> Makes you not want to go to church.
> I m so disgusted right now.


The important thing to remember is that this person in the video is not God.   Neither is she 'The' Church nor does she represent the Church as Jesus does.      By allowing what she says and how she behaves to be the basis to make your decision to stay away from Church is making her your leader and your God.     She / they have won; you're the one who loses out as you are allowing them to 'control' your feelings of offense and to lead you astray from God's loving arms to protect you from such.

When you see someone or something that is unlike God, the red flag is for you to stay away from that person and / or thing and to move all the more closer to Jesus.    Jesus is always waiting with arms wide open to embrace those who 'run' to Him and not take heed to nor be mislead by the offenders of God's Truth.

This person in this video has to answer to God for her pride and brashness.   Let that be so, it will happen.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 21, 2020)

ThursdayGirl said:


> You know, I get what she is saying, but the delivery is a mess.  Yikes!  Are they serving her or serving for the Lord though?


This is what happens when you involve yourself in a cult of personality instead of a normal church where the focus is on your relationship with the Lord. 
And yeah, I meant “normal.”


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 21, 2020)

Tamrin said:


> Even they behind her looked disgusted and some of the audience members. How does one give such a person a platform?


That's the question. Why do people enjoy being talked down to by "Passa" or "Firss" Lady.


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 21, 2020)

Shimmie said:


> The important thing to remember is that this person in the video is not God.   Neither is she 'The' Church nor does she represent the Church as Jesus does.      By allowing what she says and how she behaves to be the basis to make your decision to stay away from Church is making her your leader and your God.     She / they have won; you're the one who loses out as you are allowing them to 'control' your feelings of offense and to lead you astray from God's loving arms to protect you from such.
> 
> When you see someone or something that is unlike God, the red flag is for you to stay away from that person and / or thing and to move all the more closer to Jesus.    Jesus is always waiting with arms wide open to embrace those who 'run' to Him and not take heed to nor be mislead by the offenders of God's Truth.
> 
> This person in this video has to answer to God for her pride and brashness.   Let that be so, it will happen.




I understand what you are saying . Unfortunately the reality many churches are not about scripture. They are more focused on the "Ministry" rather than God. Sadly those who looking to find a church are no being bombarded by these charlatans. These people are trying to outshine God in a House of God.


----------



## Laela (Jan 22, 2020)

I'd guess you're speaking rhetorically...but I will say this: I don't think the chuych folk love or enjoy being talked down to.. but because they're reverent to the people that they believe God has placed to guide them( like Moses and the Israelites.  ) they let it play out.
In due time and in His own way, Father God always deals with those leaders who think they can talk to people any way they want because they're in a position of "power" Not all "rebukes" are sanctioned by God. He's not sleeping...




LivingInPeace said:


> That's the question. Why *do people enjoy being talked down to *by "Passa" or "Firss" Lady.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2020)

Tamrin said:


> I understand what you are saying . Unfortunately the reality many churches are not about scripture. They are more focused on the "Ministry" rather than God. Sadly those who looking to find a church are no being bombarded by these charlatans. These people are trying to outshine God in a House of God.


Juanita's behaviour in this video is far beyond wrong.  She is demanding to be 'served' when Jesus' clearly says and He always demonstrated that it is those who lead are the ones to serve.   Jesus spent His entire 'walk' upon this earth, serving the lives of humans with all of His heart, with the Ultimate of giving up His life and 'Kingship' upon the cross for all to see and mock Him.  He took the shame of our sins all upon Himself.

So indeed, Juanita is way off the path and heart of Jesus.  She needs to sit still and be quiet.   If she had behaved as such in my presence, I would have fully interrupted her tirade and made her apologize or leave.

As for those who are being 'bombarded', we've all been given the beautiful gift of 'free will'.   We don't have to allow any 'charlatan' to have rule over our heart and souls.   We all have that 'free choice' to leave such and to seek a place of pure worship, to secure ourselves with Jesus and allow the Holy Spirit to make us more and more like Jesus and not allow the crudeness of man to hinder our relationship and trust in God.

God bless you.  I do understand.    Even more, God understands and is handling those who misrepresent Him.


----------



## Laela (Jan 22, 2020)

Amen to that...



Shimmie said:


> As for those who are being 'bombarded', we've all been given the beautiful gift of 'free will'.   We don't have to allow any 'charlatan' to have rule over our heart and souls.   We all have that 'free choice' to leave such and to seek a place of pure worship, to secure ourselves with Jesus and allow the Holy Spirit to make us more and more like Jesus an_*d not allow the crudeness of man to hinder our relationship and trust in God.*_
> 
> God bless you.  I do understand.    Even more, God understands and is handling those who misrepresent Him.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 7, 2020)

I cant see this at work, was this where she is seated next to Cindy Trimm?


----------

